# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Эвтаназия

## Sanych

*Эвтана́зия* (греч. ευ- «хороший» + θάνατος «смерть») — практика прекращения (или сокращения) жизни человека или животного, страдающего неизлечимым заболеванием, испытывающего невыносимые страдания, в удовлетворение просьбы без медицинских показаний в безболезненной или минимально болезненной форме, с целью облегчения страданий. 

Также применяется в качестве меры в отношении бездомных животных, применяемой в США, Великобритании, Японии и других развитых странах мира посредством инъекции яда, вызывающего безболезненную смерть во сне.

Разрешена в Голландии, Бельгии, Испании и других странах. Известен такой факт: В Цюрихской клинике Dignitas здоровой гражданке Канады была проведена эвтаназия. Свою просьбу она мотивировала тем, что хочет уйти вместе со смертельно больным мужем.

Как вы относитесь к эвтаназии? Ведь случаи в жизни бывают разные.

----------


## Asteriks

Как решиться лишить жизни самого близкого человека? Вообще-то, надо иметь огромное терпение, чтобы ухаживать за больными. А когда они страдают, это может вызывать не только чувство сострадания, но и другие, порой негативные чувства. Тот, кто ухаживал за больными, меня поймёт. Руки опускаются и сил нет. Но лишить жизни? Я бы не смогла принять такое решение. А с животными - да. Если мучается животное, лучше помочь и прекратить мучения. Но опять же, не представляю себе, как это сделать. Очень трудно, наверное. ((

----------


## Sanych

Но решение может принять сам больной. А приводить в исполнение будет другой человек, уполномоченный мед работник.

----------


## Asteriks

А если человек уже не может принять решение? За него решают родственники.

----------


## Sanych

Это да. Решают родственники. Но если сознание ещё есть, может общаться кое как. Но живёт как растение на трубках всяких и аппаратах искусственного сердца, дыхания и т. п. Лежит пластом, гадит под себя. Пролежни гниют живьём. И точно знает что возврата нет к нормальной жизни уже на 100%. Это право больного принять такое решение я считаю.

----------


## Asteriks

Как страшно ты описал. А лично ты смог бы принять такое решение?

----------


## Sanych

*Да.*

----------


## Asteriks

А я НЕТ. А через секунду подумала, что ДА. (

----------


## Sanych

Дело не простое, поэтому и мнение так меняется. Хорошо ещё кто в теме ответил для общего сравнения.

----------


## Akasey

если человек страдает, и каждая секунда для него боль, то *ДА*

----------


## vova230

Вообщето самоубийство - грех, но не запрещено законом.
А убийство - грех и запрещено законом.
Медик берущий на себя улугу эвтаназии становится убийцей и не важно как это будет считаться по закону, но грех он берет на себя. Не каждый на это согласится.
А вот если умирающий сам нажмет кнопку соответствующую, то это уже его собственный выбор.

----------


## Sanych

Если сможет нажать конечно.

----------


## vova230

Ну скажем есть систему управления компьютером при помощи движений глаз.
Я умышленно не использую случаи, когда больной без сознания (в коме).

----------


## Sanych

Ну а есть же варианты, что чел умер фактически. Живёт только за счёт аппаратов искусственных. Но без сознания. А если их отключить, он умрёт без сомнения. И с ними к жизни уже не вернётся никогда. Вот тут надо как-то решать. Пойти на это, дать согласие на остановку этих аппаратов или как?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ой, даже и  не знаю, как говорить об этом... 
Дело в том, что достойно принять смерть- всегда было не простым делом. Не спроста христианство ( да и другие великие религии ) призывают всю жизнь готовится к этому главному и последнему акту жизни. Тем более сложно ( я бы сказал, практически не возможно) в нашем совковом социуме офонаревших православных атеистов, где тебя, случись что, просто считают куском мяса, отработанным материалом, не более того...
   Говорят, не так страшна смерть, как сам процесс умирания... На BBC есть  док. фильм, "Таинство смерти" называется. Это история умирания не операбельного ракового больного, снятая буквально по дням и часам, от постановки диагноза и до его последнего вздоха. Этот человек проводит свои последние недели и дни дома, в полном сознании и осознании близкого конца, в окружении жены, врача и социального работника, помогающих ему достойно уйти. А проблема болей решена очень просто- автоматический носимый прибор впрыскивает через  определенные промежутки времени наркотик...
Для наших соотечественников- смерть это не таинство- это боль, грязь и унижение... Наша смерть- это увеличительное зеркало нашей жизни...
Для меня, как для христианина, эвтаназия не приемлема- она равносильна греху убийства или самоубийства. Хуже того- в любом случае, ты невольно подталкиваешь к греху и самых близких и дорогих тебе людей.
 Я верю, что Господь никогда  не допускает в нашей жизни тех испытаний, которых мы не в силах перенести ради Господа. И молюсь только о том, чтобы Он укрепил мою веру и дал силы, мужество и мудрость следовать за Ним в любой ситуации.

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 15.11.2009 в 15:53_



> . И с ними к жизни уже не вернётся никогда. Вот тут надо как-то решать.


 Вот это не факт, есть прецеденты. Да и вообще, не человекам решать, кому, где и когда...

----------


## Sanych

> Вот это не факт, есть прецеденты. Да и вообще, не человекам решать, кому, где и когда...


Вот и решили там свыше уже. А люди взяли, и приковали в "кандалы" ко всяким системам искусственного жизнеобеспечения. И не пускают, а там уже давно назначено быть. И что делать?? Мы то решения их не знаем.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Вот и решили там свыше уже. А люди взяли, и приковали в "кандалы" ко всяким системам искусственного жизнеобеспечения. И не пускают, а там уже давно назначено быть. И что делать?? Мы то решения их не знаем.


* Во-первых*, есть заповедь- *"НЕ УБЕЙ"*,- это чтобы нам не путаться в своих мнениях и суждениях, которые, к стати, весьма изменчивы, по ходу; 
а отсюда следует, что,
*Во-вторых*, для чего-то нужен он *именно здесь* и сейчас, - и ни какие "кандалы" и "цепи" не удержат, будь оно иначе...
Другое дело, что велик соблазн "помочь" Богу, ну и себе, конечно,- "нет человека- нет проблем"...

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 15.11.2009 в 17:08_
К стати, та же дилемма в теме о смертной казни- я думаю, многие преступники предпочли бы её пожизненному, тем более в наших тюрьмах.

----------


## Akasey

> Вообщето самоубийство - грех, но не запрещено законом.
> А убийство - грех и запрещено законом.
> Медик берущий на себя улугу эвтаназии становится убийцей и не важно как это будет считаться по закону, но грех он берет на себя. Не каждый на это согласится.
> А вот если умирающий сам нажмет кнопку соответствующую, то это уже его собственный выбор.





> Во-первых, есть заповедь- "НЕ УБЕЙ",- это чтобы нам не путаться в своих мнениях и суждениях, которые, к стати, весьма изменчивы, по ходу; 
> а отсюда следует, что,
> Во-вторых, для чего-то нужен он именно здесь и сейчас, - и ни какие "кандалы" и "цепи" не удержат, будь оно иначе...
> Другое дело, что велик соблазн "помочь" Богу, ну и себе, конечно,- "нет человека- нет проблем"...


думаю давно уже пора пересмотреть важность тех или иных факторов, так как их думаю за 2000 лет появилось уйма... а некоторые должны подвергнуться глубокой критике и всевозможным дополнениям...

----------


## Irina

Я однажды посещала хоспис. Памятник при жизни надо поставить тем, кто там работает. Мой ответ ДА.

----------


## Asteriks

И всё же не имеет права один человек распоряжаться жизнью другого человека....((

----------


## Irina

> И всё же не имеет права один человек распоряжаться жизнью другого человека....((


Другой - нет. Ну а сам больной -Да.

----------


## Asteriks

Сам человек в минуту отчаяния может что угодно утворить. ((Если придётся когда-нибудь не дай бог подобное решение принимать - боюсь, что смалодушничаю.

----------


## Irina

Может в штатах и не зря такие вещи как отказ от реанимации или исскуственное поддержание жизни оговариваются заранее с адвокатом или доверенным лицом, с детальным согласием  или несогласием на то или иное действие врачей в каждой ситуации конкретно.

----------


## vova230

Предусмотреть все ситуации невозможно.

----------


## Irina

Это да. Хотя некоторые, самые страшные, наверное можно и нужно.

----------

